# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Clutch #3 pipping mojos and more...

## PythonWallace

I saw 5 heads poking out from a 7 egg mojave x normal pairing this morning. It looks like one of them is a paradox blue eye lucy. I can't wait until these guys are out!

----------


## Laooda

W :Surprised: W!!!   Congrats X 1,000!!!!    :Dancin' Banana:  :Very Happy:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## MATTI

Super!
Keep us updated!

----------


## Jerhart

Holy macaroni! that is sweet!  :Salute:

----------


## crystal

> WW!!!   Congrats X 1,000!!!!


x10! good job!

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks guys. It's going to be a long day if these don't hatch out soon. My fingers are crossed for some nice white patches on the paradox.

----------


## Monty

thats cool but how do you get a paradox blue eyed when it was a normal to mojave breeding.  i thought for any blue eyes to be hatched out it had to be mojave to mojave or any other snake that creates the white gene.  unless im missing something there.

anyways congrats and can't wait to see the pix

----------


## JasonG

that normal you paired up may not be so normal after all...   :Wink:

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Well that's the fun thing - he now has to try and work out the genetics involved in the "normal" and wonder about hidden ingredients in the mojo  :Giggle: 

Congratulations and I cannot wait to see the pics once they are out and about.  :Good Job: 


dr del

----------


## Corallus

Wow!  Stretched!   :Carouse:

----------


## Monty

thanks dr. del that was my school lesson for the day. 

congrats again PW on that clutch

----------


## fattielumpkin

absolutly incredible.  good look figuring that one out. and congrats on the beautiful babies.

----------


## jknudson

Very cool!  Hope it comes out of the egg soon!

----------


## rabernet

Jake - keep us updated, this is very exciting for you!!!

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks everyone! It was my understanding that paradox' are just random, and not genetic. I thought I've heard of a paradox albino popping up in a clutch of albino x normal, so appearently having one heterozygous parent that passes on the gene can also result in animals that are paradox' of the homo phenotype. Someone correct me if that's not right.

Here is a pic of the mom, which belongs to Jeff Flanagan, and the paradox head. 2 babies are out, so it shouldn't be long. So far it's one nice mojo and one nice reduced/banded looking normal from what I can see. I was really excited about this clutch because I really liked the mother of the clutch. If this is anything other than a paradox, unfortuneately, I lost the mojave sire late into the breeding season. Fortuneately if there is some hidden genetics at work here, we should have plenty of offspring from the mojo sire spread over at least 4 clutches. All three of Jeffs females laid good mojo clutches, each from only a single pairing in January. I'll be updating this as things happen.

Mom


Hatching

----------


## patb201985

*WOW, so far looks good ! cant wait to see the pics when they are out !!! CONGRATS !*

----------


## Sasquatch Art

Wow congrats on the clutch  :Surprised: 

Keep us updated !

----------


## SnakieMom

Momma sure is perdy! And I'm with the others....i wanna see that baby!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonWallace

> Momma sure is perdy! And I'm with the others....i wanna see that baby!


No one wants to see that baby out more than me. You can trust me there.

----------


## JeffFlanagan

> Momma sure is perdy! And I'm with the others....i wanna see that baby!


Thanks.  I'll breed her with my Lesser next season and see if anything interesting happens.

----------


## PythonWallace

Hey Jeff. I was just typing out another email to you about this thread. This girl was 1910g when you brought her over, and I just tried to weigh her, but she wouldn't stay still to get a good weight. She looks like she didn't even lay this year, and she's got to be about 1800g and pounding rats weekly. That picture I just posted of her was taken this morning. I'm sure you should get a nice big clutch from her and your lesser this season. She is definitely looking better than the other 4 females that laid so far. The other two babies are still squirming in their eggs, but haven't made appearences yet.

----------


## snakelady

Cool! Can't wait to see!!! 

To bad you lost the father.  :Sad:

----------


## jglass38

Congrats Jake!  Very cool!

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Jake.  That is sweet.  I can't wait to see it crawling around out of the egg.

----------


## jonf

I've said it before, but its seems like there are a lot of paradox's this year.  There's nothing wrong with that though! Maybe paradox's aren't so "random" after all and there could be something else to them?  

This is probably another discussion for another thread but I think we are only scratching the surface on the genetic issues.  We are only thinking in simple recessive and co-dom terms..........and we use these terms loosely at best and make up our own! (for example, you'll never see the word "super" in a high school biology book!) Look at the platinum for example.........we still haven't figured this out and its been around for ~4-5 years? That's the exciting thing to me though............the time and effort involved to see something through. 

Anyways, I'll stop rambling now.........! Nice snake, lets seem some pics..... :Smile:

----------


## PythonWallace

It's still not out and I couldn't take it any longer so I cut a window. It's definitely a paradox leucistic. So far there are 2 mojos and one normal out, with this one and three more still waiting to come out.





I'll post more when it finally decides to come out.

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Looks remarkably like the partyball which was supposed to be a pastel mojave or a pastel super mojave from the little I remember.

What are the markers (if any) for het russo?

**edit**

Found the pic - photo belongs to wes harris and is supposedly of a pastave x pastave;



**end edit**


dr del

----------


## PythonWallace

> Hi,
> 
> Looks remarkably like the partyball which was supposed to be a pastel mojave or a pastel super mojave from the little I remember.
> 
> What are the markers (if any) for het russo?
> 
> 
> dr del


I'm not sure if there are any markers for the Russo hets, but I would think that if this female is a het there would be at least one true lucy from the 7 eggs. I just told Jeff that it's definitely worth holding a few back and also breeding this girl to his lesser this season. I think the party ball was on the VPI site, and was a paradox lucy, or maybe a pastel paradox lucy.

----------


## ADEE

how freakin cool!! I cant wait to see what it looks like out of the egg

----------


## Shortandfat

They look great! Congrats!

----------


## atp151415

what makes you think it is a paradox ivory

not to be rude but you said it was paired with a normal i am just curious

----------


## PythonWallace

> what makes you think it is a paradox ivory
> 
> not to be rude but you said it was paired with a normal i am just curious


I said paradox lucy, not ivory, and not to be rude, but take a look at the animal. It is what it is.

----------


## jglass38

> I said paradox lucy, not ivory, and not to be rude, but take a look at the animal.


Smokin paradox Lucy and very cool that the "normal" has something going on!  Nice job Jake, can't wait to see it out of the egg!

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks Jamie. 

It shifted in the egg and there are some spots with a light mojave pattern, but it looks like it will be mostly white. There is also another normal out. I wish this thing would come out already.

----------


## jglass38

> Thanks Jamie. 
> 
> It shifted in the egg and there are some spots with a light mojave pattern, but it looks like it will be mostly white. There is also another normal out. I wish this thing would come out already.


Dude, I would be staring at it willing it to come out!  :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonWallace

> Dude, I would be staring at it willing it to come out!


Of course that's what I'm doing. I can't seem to talk it out, either.

----------


## jglass38

> Of course that's what I'm doing. I can't seem to talk it out, either.


Call me...You can put the phone to the egg and I'll talk smack to it.  I'm good at that, so I hear!   :Surprised:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Jake that thing is crazy :Rolleyes2: ! Mega congrats bro :Good Job: 

Cant wait to see the complete  :Snake: 

You must be stoked :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks Raul. I'm super stoked, and a little anxious to say the least.

----------


## jknudson

Is it out yet?!  :Razz:

----------


## PythonWallace

> Is it out yet?!


Nope. I'm going for a walk right now, and when I get back I expect to see a ball in the corner of the tub. I don't think I'll be able to sleep until it's out and in a padlocked tub.

----------


## stangs13

Awesome!! There may not be anything going on with the normal at all, it could be like paradox albinos. Some look like albinos but are really hets, this could be the same way. Looks like a lucy with blotches of pattern but its mojave. I hope I totally didn't confuse anyone..LOL.

----------


## wolfy-hound

I can't wait to see it out!! I love paradoxes and that looks awesome.

----------


## atp151415

> I said paradox lucy, not ivory, and not to be rude, but take a look at the animal. It is what it is.


sorry for that, i misread

wes has one and someone posted a picture but his proved to be just a paradox and no super form

but since you think it is a paradox lucy, wouldnt that result in mojave to mojave breeding, which would also result in no normals?

sorry to hijack i am just a little confused  :Very Happy:

----------


## kc261

Is it out yet?   :Very Happy: 

This really does seem to be the year of the paradox!

It is really interesting that this snake came from a mojave x normal pairing.  There is a paradox ivory posted on Kingsnake that is supposed to have come from a ivory x normal pairing.
http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1572302,1572302

I learned of its existence in this post from Randy Remington.  He has some interesting things to say about chimeras.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showp...0&postcount=13

My (very uneducated) guess is that these snakes might not be chimeras, but might be from when the chromosomes don't divide properly.  In humans, people can be born who are either XXY or XYY instead of XX or XY.  People who do have these extra chromosomes can have some weird sexual traits that aren't normal for males or females.

I could see if a snake got 2 yellowbelly genes from its dad, and one normal gene from its mom, it could easily look like a paradox ivory.  However, this doesn't explain how you'd get a paradox BEL out of mojave x normal, since the dad didn't have 2 mojave genes in the first place.

----------


## bait4snake

My laymens guess, sometimes a Het takes on the characteristics of a Homo.  It's rare, but it seems to happen, and we're all aware of it every time it happens cuz of forums like this.

And if it happens to you, ITS FREAKIN AWESOME!!!!

----------


## masta_ballZ

thats a cool looking snake man, i have a big female ivory shes 800g and i am wondering what to breed her too when she gets to size.  i have it down to 2 possible males a mojo or a yellowbelly.  what do you guys think will be the better mate for her and which do you think would produce a nice and more likely chance of baby white snakes...

----------


## SnakieMom

> Nope. I'm going for a walk right now, and when I get back I expect to see a ball in the corner of the tub. I don't think I'll be able to sleep until it's out and in a padlocked tub.


I'm curious... did you get any sleep?  :Razz:

----------


## JeffFlanagan

> I'm curious... did you get any sleep?


Have any of us?  Come on Jake, post the pics so I can get some rest!

----------


## PythonWallace

Sorry it took so long. I know everyone's waiting to see it out, but I had a job interview this morning. Here it is, in all it's spectacularness.







 :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Spaniard

Very Very Awesome!  You must be so excited! Rock on!

----------


## LadyOhh

That is awesome!!!

Congrats!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Omg... OMG! OMG!!!!!!!!
I think I just felt the earth move...
I want it.  I'll trade you my soul for that snake.... but... I think I traded my soul for a PB&J a while back...

----------


## PythonWallace

> sorry for that, i misread
> 
> wes has one and someone posted a picture but his proved to be just a paradox and no super form
> 
> but since you think it is a paradox lucy, wouldnt that result in mojave to mojave breeding, which would also result in no normals?
> 
> sorry to hijack i am just a little confused


No problem. A mojo x mojo breeding should still produce 25% normals. It's possible that there is something going on with this female, but a lot of things are possible here. It does appear that a het x normal can occationally throw a paradox with the semi-homozygous phenotype somehow. It's still a mystery.  :Smile:

----------


## jglass38

That thing is killer, Jake!  Congrats man!

----------


## JeffFlanagan

Fantastic!  Can't wait to see it in person.

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks guys. I'm ecstatic over here. 

Jeff, stop by any time. I was hoping the last two come out today so we can split up some babies, but it's not like we live far apart.

----------


## jknudson

That thing is killer!!!  Congrats Jake! :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------


## rabernet

So, who gets to keep this beauty in this breeder loan? Or will you co-own him/her? Absolutely stunning!

----------


## JeffFlanagan

> So, who gets to keep this beauty in this breeder loan? Or will you co-own him/her? Absolutely stunning!


It's 100% Jake's snake.  
Under our original agreement it would have been mine, but my Lesser struck out this year due to R.I., so he gets first pick from each Mojo/normal clutch under the fallback arrangement.
I'm happy to see him more than make up for the loss of his Mojave.

----------


## PythonWallace

> So, who gets to keep this beauty in this breeder loan? Or will you co-own him/her? Absolutely stunning!


Well, I do get 1st pick.  :Very Happy:  While there are some great looking mojos in this clutch, I think I'll be choosing this GIRL and giving Jeff 1st pick on the mojos. I just popped her and she appears to be female for now.

----------


## Dave763

Like Kevin and Brian were saying,(Reptile Radio) some of the most exciting stuff is coming from the captive breeding going on right here in the U.S.
Very cool. Stunning. Awesome.

Congrats

----------


## JeffFlanagan

> Well, I do get 1st pick.  While there are some great looking mojos in this clutch, I think I'll be choosing this GIRL and giving Jeff 1st pick on the mojos. I just popped her and she appears to be female for now.


I'll understand if you want to pass on such a hideously discolored snake and take a Mojo instead.

----------


## kc261

That snake is awesome.

----------


## ajeff

WOW!  :Surprised: 
pretty much all I can say besides.... congrats and I hope you got some powerball tickets  :Very Happy:

----------


## Monty

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW what an awesome paradox. congrats.

----------


## Corallus

congratulated. beautifully!!! :Smile:

----------


## dragondavy

Thats awesome, congrats on the sweet looker! :Good Job:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Jake that thing is insane, looks like the Phantom of the Opera snake :Snake: 

Very cool

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks for all the comments everyone. I can't stop staring at her.

----------


## wolfy-hound

You're really sure you don't want to sell her to me? I'll give you a pocketfull of lint and a bunch of poss het babies.. lol.
I will be drooling on the pictures, and I'd love to see continued updated pics as she grows.

----------


## monk90222

Jake,
That is the hottest snake I've ever seen!

----------


## Holbeird

wow keep us updated with pictures!

----------


## ADEE

omg its awesome looking!!! congrats holy moly!

----------


## PythonWallace

Thanks guys.




> Jake,
> That is the hottest snake I've ever seen!



Thanks Charlie. She is pretty sweet. She's a little chunker, too.

----------


## muddoc

Congrats Jake.  She looks awesome.  I'm sure Jeff will take your advice and breed mom to his Lesser next year.  What a great clutch for the both of you.

----------


## PythonWallace

> Congrats Jake.  She looks awesome.  I'm sure Jeff will take your advice and breed mom to his Lesser next year.  What a great clutch for the both of you.


Thanks Tim. It was Jeff's idea to breed the female to his lesser. I just thought it was a smart move. If there's anything special going on with his female and any of the 'normal' siblings we will find out, in time.

----------


## MeMe

> Dude, I would be staring at it willing it to come out!


that...does not...work.

 :Embarassed: 




> 



 :Bowdown: 

in-frikkin-sane!

----------


## daaangconcepts

OMG how did I miss this??????????????????????????????????????

Whoa!!!

----------

